# cant get into gear



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

ok, my friends car just started to have this problem tonight, he asked me to see what i could find out so here is a description of his problem in his words.

when u push in the clutch it feels odd not like it used to plus it sometimes sticks. then when i actually shift its really tough and it makes a slam noise....(no good). ummm when its in gear and not moving there is a screeching buzzing noise. but i managed to get it home but when i got in the driveway i had the clutch push in, in first it slowly die.then i started up and got into the garage and now its chillin, its a 91 SE so anyy help would be excellent

thanks a million in advance from the both of us. im kinda thinkng its the clutch, maybe the tranny. once again, shoot me down if im stupid


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

have ur buddy look at the motor why u try to put the car into gear and see if the engine moves around.....if it does, it more than likely is the mounts. Happened to a friends b13


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

tried that, and the motor stays put.
another person suggested throw out bearing and to see if the clutch pedal is the right height. after that, to drop the tranny and see how the clutch is


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

it might be the slave cylinder, check to see if thats the problem before you pull the tranny out; it's on the outside of the tranny.


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

will do


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Hydraulics....sounds like not enough pressure is getting to the slave cylinder and the clutch is not 100% dis-engageing......

Check you clutch master and slave cylinders......eg see if there is fluid in there


----------

